# For Sale - 2005 Sea Fox 2300 Walk Around



## RobandLeigh (Mar 28, 2006)

2005 Sea Fox 23' 2300 walk around. Very low hours, too many extras to list. Lifetime warranty on hull, Mercury 225 EFI still has 2 years left on warranty. 2005 Load Rite galvanized trailer. Must sell due to health.
Email - [email protected]
757.963.0958 - Leave message if no answer


----------

